# COVID-19 Took a Toll on Physical and Mental Health



## Hinderluck (Dec 15, 2020)

All of us here I think are strong enough to fight the virus but we can be affected nonetheless. I think it's also unlikely that this could affect us mentally as people here are positive about it. However, I was wondering if anyone dealt with mental health issues during the lockdowns. How did it affect your fitness goals?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 15, 2020)

Think again my friend as you have NO idea what this bug will do to your body.  I'm a month in on December 19, and I still have a lingering cough that no prescription has managed to get under control.  Albuterol, tussinex, antibiotics, steroids, etc.  have done JACK to stop this stupid cough.  

Don't even get me started on the fatigue that I have been experiencing either.  12 hours of sleep with many hours of napping is the norm these days.  I started feeling bad on November 19th, and I have yet to make it through a day without napping, which is unusual for me.  While my body may have been in decent shape before COVID, what this virus did to it is worse than anything I have ever experienced.

Also, good luck mentally with 14 days of 101 to 102 fever, chills, and that worse than any migraine you have ever experienced headache in the first week if your symptoms are anything like mine.  Even I was starting to get concerned that this may be the end for me as I have never experienced fever that would not break for 14 days straight in my entire life.

So to wrap it up, my experience was like a migraine, stomach bug, fever, sinus infection, and bronchitis ALL AT THE SAME TIME.  I lost 10 pounds in the first week because I couldn't eat due to being nauseated.  

Prior to actually getting COVID-19, it was business as usual for me.  I made a little less money than I usually do, but I was still getting by.  After catching it, holy shit, I would recommend avoiding catching this with every known method to prevent it.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 15, 2020)

Been lucky enough to avoid it. My engagement didn't survive the lockdown. Just found out a friend is in ICU about 10 min ago. Yea, been tough and shts not over yet.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 15, 2020)

Scary for sure

I have so many close friends who got it
Some no symptoms at all
A couple bad flue like symptoms for a few days.
My good friends dad.. 72 with SEVERE asthmatic issues since birth. He had covid 3 weeks ago. ZERO symptoms. 

My point.  It's scary when and how this thing chooses to attack someone's immune system and organs


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 15, 2020)

The beginning of lockdown was pretty stressful and I got a little depressed. I have been fine since though.

I do want to share my experience with the Moderna vaccine though, because I got in the phase 3 trial. Many people said I was stupid or crazy for doing it, but I believe in the science behind it, and I trust vaccines way more than I trust what Coronavirus would do to me.

Shortly after the second shot, I got a fever and some flu like symptoms. It was very uncomfortable. I was worried I might have caught covid and got tested for covid and flu the next day out of an abundance of caution. The doctor at the study did tell me that it was probably just a reaction to the vaccine. The symptoms mostly went away on the second day, but I was still a little fatigued for a few days after.

A week later, I got antibody tested on my own, and tested positive for antibodies.

I'm glad I went the vaccine route. I don't regret the decision. Only problem is we really don't know how long it lasts as of now.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 15, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm glad I went the vaccine route. I don't regret the decision. Only problem is we really don't know how long it lasts as of now.



Kind of like my natural immunity for having Covid...  My doctor said I could be ok for as little as 5 weeks or as much as 3 months...  He also said if I caught it again, I may test positive and have zero symptoms or it could kill me.  JOY!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 15, 2020)

Ive had one close person get a severe case of covid, but at least my family is healthy through this. 
The lock down and coming winter has gotten me down in the dumps. But for a week Ive stopped using things like games or tv, been trying to do useful things with my time. Ive got to start getting ready for college.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2020)

I don’t know anyone that got it or died . Just a lot of fear I see


----------



## creekrat (Dec 15, 2020)

I know several that got it but just one that was serious.  My 80 yo grandmother got it and had no symptoms.  It hasn't directly affected me but my wife, who has a diagnosed anxiety disorder, had issues with it.  Normally she likes to be at home and not really out in the public but with a lot of the restrictions it caused her anxiety to go ape shit because now she didn't even have the choice to go out.

How it has effected me has been that I have had to get tested frequently and that $hit sucks, not as bad as some with COVID though.  I have been tested right at 20 times since the testing has gone mainstream and it is no fun.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Dec 17, 2020)

Just tested positive for COVID myself.  Having mild symptoms.  Mainly started with chills and body aching last night.  Went and got tested today and result was positive.   Was hoping to make it though this month and January as I’d be getting the vaccine in February from my Guard unit.  Oh well, I hope I have just a mild case, but it’s still about to cause to miss a few days In the gym.


----------



## Jin (Dec 18, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Just tested positive for COVID myself.  Having mild symptoms.  Mainly started with chills and body aching last night.  Went and got tested today and result was positive.   Was hoping to make it though this month and January as I’d be getting the vaccine in February from my Guard unit.  Oh well, I hope I have just a mild case, but it’s still about to cause to miss a few days In the gym.



keep us posted. Good luck.


----------



## Blacktail (Dec 18, 2020)

Just getting over it. Mine like bigbadjedi93 said, then fever and a bad cough. Lost 10lbs and that part sucks! Should be going back to work after 14 days off on Sunday. 
the funny thing about it is I don’t know a single person who has it except myself! My family has not got it, or at least has zero symptoms. Strange as hell this virus is.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Dec 18, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> Just getting over it. Mine like bigbadjedi93 said, then fever and a bad cough. Lost 10lbs and that part sucks! Should be going back to work after 14 days off on Sunday.
> the funny thing about it is I don’t know a single person who has it except myself! My family has not got it, or at least has zero symptoms. Strange as hell this virus is.




Did you ever lose your sense of taste or smell?  I work with lots of people who have had it that all happened to them.  None of that yet for me, but I imagine this is only like day 2 or 3 for me.


----------



## Blacktail (Dec 18, 2020)

No that is what’s strange, that from what I have been told is the most common symptom.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 18, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> No that is what’s strange, that from what I have been told is the most common symptom.


 probably because its the easiest symptom for hypochondriacs to convince themselves into


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Dec 18, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> No that is what’s strange, that from what I have been told is the most common symptom.



Did you lose weight from lack of appetite or just no energy to eat at all, lack of gym or what?  My diet may be shit for the next week, but going to try and keep cals up so I don’t dwindle back to nothing again


----------



## Blacktail (Dec 18, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Did you lose weight from lack of appetite or just no energy to eat at all, lack of gym or what?  My diet may be shit for the next week, but going to try and keep cals up so I don’t dwindle back to nothing again


No appetite at all. Drank water like normal but ate a muffin of two a day for 10 days. Also zero activity and for me that will make me lose weight. 
im sure if I would have eaten it would not have been as bad.


----------



## Hinderluck (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi all! Thanks for all your responses.

Oh boy, I am sorry I didn't know it could be this bad. Thank goodness I asked. I mean, I thought it was overrated and all the fear and anxiety are unnecessary but hearing it from you guys. I have to do everything to avoid the virus at all cost. 

Get well to those who've been infected. Keep safe and thank you all for enlightening me.




notsoswoleCPA said:


> Think again my friend as you have NO idea what this bug will do to your body.  I'm a month in on December 19, and I still have a lingering cough that no prescription has managed to get under control.  Albuterol, tussinex, antibiotics, steroids, etc.  have done JACK to stop this stupid cough.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the fatigue that I have been experiencing either.  12 hours of sleep with many hours of napping is the norm these days.  I started feeling bad on November 19th, and I have yet to make it through a day without napping, which is unusual for me.  While my body may have been in decent shape before COVID, what this virus did to it is worse than anything I have ever experienced.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Dec 18, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> No that is what’s strange, that from what I have been told is the most common symptom.



I swear I had it too, but I didn't lose taste or smell either. I had many of the other symptoms though. 

My nose swab on day 2 came back negative, but I was sick for 4 weeks on the button. Who's sick for 4 weeks???


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 18, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Did you ever lose your sense of taste or smell?  I work with lots of people who have had it that all happened to them.  None of that yet for me, but I imagine this is only like day 2 or 3 for me.



My spouse and I first thought it was a sinus infection and we got over it in like 4 days or so.  I had the punies the first day and felt a little lethargic (but workout at my home gym/second gym shutdown). My spouse test like a month and a half later and was (-) for virus but (+) for AB; so I guess we both had it but knocked it with colloidal silver, Japanese acupressure, and spicy  food. I lost a little weight but appetite is back and eating at every chance I get hungry on gear. A positive attitude helped.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 18, 2020)

I’ve been saying this all along —>. https://youtu.be/evTPGbPLQGA


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Dec 18, 2020)

Although I still don't agree with crushing small family owned businesses while a thousand people walk around Costco the virus is very real and very dangerous to a significant portion of people. My brother in law's dad is in the hospital with it and is now on a ventilator. Not very often do you come of of it. I don't think he makes it to Christmas.

All that being said, people should take their own precautions based on their risk levels and not destroy millions of peoples livelihood's in the process.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 19, 2020)

I have an interesting tidbit regarding COVID and an alleged healthy individual.  Yesterday, someone from the office called and said that they found it ironic that the two individuals who ate the healthiest and exercised were the two individuals hit the hardest by COVID.  That would be yours truly and one of the other office staff who work out religiously and eat healthy 70% of the time, lol.


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 19, 2020)

Notsoswole - man you've had it rough...I hope you're back to 100@ soon brother.

So, I got it too.
Im on day 7 and finally started feeling better yesterday and I def. turned the corner. Today much better. The only thing I have going on now is a slightly persistant cough that only started a day or 2 ago.

I lost 7 pounds first 2 days but now im back to normal. 
Felt like a pinata` for the first 5 days and more fatigued than ive ever been in my life...worse than the flu. I slept like 18 hrs a day the first few days and was like I never slept at all.
I had a headache the first 2 days then subsided then again for the 4th day.
I temporarily lost sense of taste and didnt realize it but had a spoon of soup and was so salty I spit it out, so that's cleared up.

Stay well everyone.....


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 19, 2020)

I'm down 15 pounds, but I actually feel better today.  

When I discussed the "healthy people getting it the worst" with my wife, she said "Well, the medical professionals just said you have a better chance to survive.  It didn't kill you, did it?"  She works in the medical field.

Also, in the beginning, my sense of taste went south to the point where I could only taste the salt in things.  That was gross.  Even though I was nauseated as all get out, I tried to force myself to eat, and ended up not eating very much.  Literally, one small meal a day with one smoothie.


----------



## Hinderluck (Dec 23, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I swear I had it too, but I didn't lose taste or smell either. I had many of the other symptoms though.
> 
> My nose swab on day 2 came back negative, but I was sick for 4 weeks on the button. Who's sick for 4 weeks???





The Phoenix said:


> My spouse and I first thought it was a sinus infection and we got over it in like 4 days or so.  I had the punies the first day and felt a little lethargic (but workout at my home gym/second gym shutdown). My spouse test like a month and a half later and was (-) for virus but (+) for AB; so I guess we both had it but knocked it with colloidal silver, Japanese acupressure, and spicy  food. I lost a little weight but appetite is back and eating at every chance I get hungry on gear. A positive attitude helped.



Nope, not 4 weeks! Absolutely strange.

So that means, there's a possibility that the test come out negative, but you could actually be positive? 

Anyhow, here's an article I just read about coping with stress due to the virus. It's from CDC https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/community/mental-health-non-healthcare.html Take a look when you get the chance.


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Hinderluck said:


> So that means, there's a possibility that the test come out negative, but you could actually be positive?



Of course, no medical test is 100% accurate. We hear of false positives all the time but there's an equal margin of error for false negatives.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 23, 2020)

I got the ole covid a few weeks ago. Roughly around the time I started fighting people on the internet here. 

1 day sick. 4 days tired. Absolute snot monster for an additional week. No taste. No smell. For me it was like a long lasting weird cold that made me feel much worse than my physical state would have implied. Like I wasn't sick....but I never felt energetic enough to do much for a good week....well except for my annual mistletoe visit the local nursing homes. Had to soldier up for that.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 23, 2020)

I know a number of people who've caught it. This is all just in the last couple months too. Im not hiding in my home, I go to work everyday, I go to the gym every night. I traveled over Thanksgiving. I try to be as normal as I can be. But, I do try to be careful.  I don't want to catch that fuking thing. Sounds fuking horrible. But I just can't lock myself in my fuking house either.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 29, 2020)

potatoesplank said:


> Sounds really scary to have. I heard the virus just got warmed up and now it kind of like mutated or something. I don't want to think 2021 will be worse.



Thus far it has only mutated to be easier to infect another individual.  At least that is what my doctor has stated.  The immune response is still the same unpredictable mess and the vaccine "should" help.


----------



## Hinderluck (Dec 30, 2020)

Oh, ok. Good to know it's not gonna turn us into a zombie. We need the vaccine asap.


----------



## CJ (Dec 30, 2020)

potatoesplank said:


> Sounds really scary to have. I heard the virus just got warmed up and now it kind of like mutated or something. I don't want to think 2021 will be worse.



That's what viruses do, not unexpected at all. There are actually several variants now.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 30, 2020)

Hinderluck said:


> Oh, ok. Good to know it's not gonna turn us into a zombie. We need the vaccine asap.



No sir, we already have plenty of zombies around. Just walk into any public area and you will find them on their phones.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm fairly certain I already had covid earlier this year.  All illnesses affect me differently than most.  Our company sells herbal anti virals.  When covid hit the neighboring businesses took interest in our products.  Of our new customers only one got sick and whatever he had lasted a week.  I have been on the herbal anti virals for other reasons for the last 3 years.  The vaccine scares me way more than covid does.  I could detail some strategies for decreasing your risk that have worked for me and my family.  However that would push us into conspiracy theory territory of what covid is and how it attacks our immune system.  I'm 99% sure we're not being told the truth, because if we were nothing I do would make a difference.  

Slic.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 31, 2020)

slicwilly2000 said:


> .  The vaccine scares me way more than covid does.
> .



Please enlighten me why you say this.

Is it because:



slicwilly2000 said:


> Our company sells herbal anti virals.



I find it very dusturbing personally that there are so many internet evangelists fear mongering on these vaccines when the science behind mRNA is rock solid and very safe.

People are going to die because they will read bullshit fear mongering about Covid vaccines. It already happens with vaccines that have long been proven safe for other illness/disease.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Dec 31, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Please enlighten me why you say this.
> 
> Is it because:
> 
> ...



I love the name.  I'm not sure I would go with a cohiba for the robusto size for an ISOM mainly due to the price.  I think Ramon Allones Specially Selected would be my preference.  The reason why the vaccine scares me more than the beer virus is because I know a ton of people who are themselves or have a family member that has been injured by a vaccine.  It has nothing to do with the products our company sells.  Most of those people won't buy from us anyways.  If it's not mainstream or some medication from their doctor they're not interested.  Being against the vaccine has nothing to do with my sales and everything to do with the problems vaccines have caused when they were ethically administered.  There have been many times over the course of my lifetime where they were not ethically administered and were basically tested out on people.  I have my own share of health issues to compound into the risks of getting the vaccine.  But please get the vaccine and encourage anyone else who is scared of dying.  It truly benefits us all.  

Slic.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 31, 2020)

slicwilly2000 said:


> I love the name.  I'm not sure I would go with a cohiba for the robusto size for an ISOM mainly due to the price.  I think Ramon Allones Specially Selected would be my preference.



I picked the name after the Cohiba Robusto got picked cigar of the year #4 by Cigar Afficionado at the end of 2019. I bought a bunch of them too, and they were overrated imho. So I don't recommend them at this point in time.



slicwilly2000 said:


> The reason why the vaccine scares me more than the beer virus is because I know a ton of people who are themselves or have a family member that has been injured by a vaccine.



That's fine, and I can't argue with someone's personal experience. I just try to remind myself that my experience is limited in scope, and sometimes I might have "bad luck" with a thing, even though it works great for the majority of the world population. 

(Kinda like those Cohiba Robustos lol)


----------



## dragon1952 (Jan 4, 2021)

Hinderluck said:


> All of us here I think are strong enough to fight the virus but we can be affected nonetheless. I think it's also unlikely that this could affect us mentally as people here are positive about it. However, I was wondering if anyone dealt with mental health issues during the lockdowns. How did it affect your fitness goals?



That's kind of been one of my gym's arguments for defying orders to close. They've had everyone fill out forms stating their doctor has prescribed regular exercise for either physical or mental health/therapy.


----------



## Hinderluck (Jan 5, 2021)

If this virus is as scary as everyone says, then I think it's safer if we do exercises at home. I think it's smart to have a gym in every house from now on.


----------



## CzarStrong (Jan 20, 2021)

Not sure what to do at first. I kind of lost the will and motivation cause everyone was like "Oh, this is it. We're all gonna die!" Figured, I'd rather die fit so I went back on track. Up until now, I'm still alive. So yeah. I'm grateful.


----------



## Hinderluck (Jan 25, 2021)

CzarStrong said:


> Not sure what to do at first. I kind of lost the will and motivation cause everyone was like "Oh, this is it. We're all gonna die!" Figured, I'd rather die fit so I went back on track. Up until now, I'm still alive. So yeah. I'm grateful.



LOL, I admit. I was like that at first. It's like all the movies about zombies were coming true, and it was kind of cool too. Anyhow, yes, we're alive and healthy. We're beyond blessed.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 30, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> The beginning of lockdown was pretty stressful and I got a little depressed. I have been fine since though.
> 
> I do want to share my experience with the Moderna vaccine though, because I got in the phase 3 trial. Many people said I was stupid or crazy for doing it, but I believe in the science behind it, and I trust vaccines way more than I trust what Coronavirus would do to me.
> 
> ...


had been wondering about this.  Thanks for update.  Sorry I’m so late to the table haha


----------



## Sezven (Feb 17, 2021)

I've been fortunate and haven't had it but both my brothers and their wives had it. My older brother is still struggling with a lingering cough and temp spikes. None of them had to be hospitalized.

A cousin did pass away from it. It happened pretty fast, he was in his 70s.
It's definitely affected me mentally, there was so much change in a short amount of time. It's helped me going back to the gym. I allowed myself to get into a funk. Which is all on me.


----------

